# K3b e qualche problema

## Elbryan

Hi mates^^

K3b mi sta facendo dannare ultimamente..

In pratica mi da due problemi piuttosto pesanti:

1. Quando masterizzo (fino ad ora provato solamente su DVD-RW) il sistema rallenta, il mouse va a scatti e tutto pare rallentato..

2. Ho selezionato 2x come velocità di scrittura ma k3b mi da come velocità stimata 0.50x . Non continua a leggere dall'hard disk quindi escluderei un problema di DMA..

Il primo potrebbe essere strettamente correlato al secondo e viceversa.. o no?

Non ho idea di che cosa possa essere.. so solo che su gnome non avevo i rallentamenti (però avevo provato solo con un CD audio).

Ora son su kde  :Smile: 

Se servono dettagli, chiedete pure.

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## table

Ciao a tutti. E' da novembre che non riesco a far funzionare questo maledetto k3b sul mio pc.

Sembra che i DVD funzionino, ma i cd no.

Lancio una masterizzazione da utente root, ed ecco l'errore:

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.12.17

KDE Version: 3.5.7

QT Version:  3.3.8

Kernel:      2.6.21-gentoo-r4

Devices

-----------------------

MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-845S D201 (/dev/sr0, ) at  [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-RAM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD+R; DVD+RW; DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-RAM; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; Restricted Overwrite]

Used versions

-----------------------

cdrecord: 2.1.1a25

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '1,0,0'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

/usr/bin/cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=1,0,0 speed=24 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -useinfo -audio -shorttrack /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_01.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_02.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_03.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_04.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_05.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_06.inf 
```

E' brutto dovere utilizzare win$ solo x masterizzare vero?

Qualcuno mi può aiutare?

----------

## exebeje

Cosa ti dice cdrecord --scanbus? Come hai emerso k3b? 

Dall'uotput sembrerebbe che cdrecord non esiste o che il percorso con cui identifica il masterizzatore (scsidev 1, 0, 0) non sia corretto.

----------

## table

 *exebeje wrote:*   

> Cosa ti dice cdrecord --scanbus? Come hai emerso k3b? 
> 
> Dall'uotput sembrerebbe che cdrecord non esiste o che il percorso con cui identifica il masterizzatore (scsidev 1, 0, 0) non sia corretto.

 

cdrecord -scanbus:

```
Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃ¶rg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'. 
```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

eix k3b:

Installed versions:  0.12.17(14:16:21 08/13/07)(alsa arts -css -debug dvdr -elibc_FreeBSD encode -ffmpeg -flac hal kde -linguas_af -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_br -linguas_bs -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hu -linguas_is linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_km -linguas_lt -linguas_mk -linguas_ms -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_se -linguas_sl -linguas_sr -linguas_sr@Latn -linguas_sv -linguas_ta -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW mp3 -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd vorbis -xinerama)

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

che tipo di masterizzatore hai? Riesci ad utilizzarlo come normale lettore cd/dvd?

----------

## table

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> che tipo di masterizzatore hai? Riesci ad utilizzarlo come normale lettore cd/dvd?

 

Matshita DVD-RAM UJ845S montato su un portatile Acer Aspire 5652.

I DVD li leggo senza problemi, in questo caso il percorso al cd è /media/sr0

Riesco a leggere anche i CD, il percorso è /media/NomeDelCD 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## exebeje

senti, credo che tu ci debba dare altre info tipo kernel usato, abilitazione scsi device support & Co, nonchè ATAPI, quali e quanti errori hai avuto, se sei mai riuscito ad ultimare una masterizzazione e soprattutto se k3b è configurato bene. Per es non hai ancora pastato l'output di cdrecord --scanbus (provato con cdrecord --dev=ATAPI --scanbus) e ancora più soprattutto credo dovresti spulciarti un po' il forum perchè dovrebbe essere un problema di banale errata configurazione generale. Roba che a noi ci fai diventar matti e poi a te basta cambiare un nome da qualche parte e va tutto. Scusa se sono un po' generico ma da quel che ci dici non vedo _grossi_ problemi.

Btw: io k3b l'ho compilato con un po' più di flag attive (flac ffmpeg sndfile (musepack musicbrainz)), ma de gustibus....

----------

## ^Stefano^

table, per caso sei passato da poco a libata, nel tuo kernel?

sembra che cdrecord non veda /dev/sg*

ci puoi postare la tua configurazione, nel kernel, della sezione IDE ATA se la usi oppure della sezione libata se usi quella e anche della sezione scsi? per me ti manca qualcosa in quest'ultima.

anche un dmesg non farebbe male.

usi cdrtool o cdrkit?

----------

## table

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> table, per caso sei passato da poco a libata, nel tuo kernel?
> 
> sembra che cdrecord non veda /dev/sg*
> 
> ci puoi postare la tua configurazione, nel kernel, della sezione IDE ATA se la usi oppure della sezione libata se usi quella e anche della sezione scsi? per me ti manca qualcosa in quest'ultima.

 

Sezione ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ecco quello che ho checkato:

```

<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

<*>     SCSI emulation support

[*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support 

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support 

   [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

[*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support 

<*>       Intel PIIXn chipsets support

```

Sezione SCSI device support ecco quello che ho checkato:

```

<*> SCSI disk support

<*> SCSI CDROM support 

   [*]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)   

```

Sezione Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers ecco quello che ho checkato:

```

<*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

```

Il dmesg è lunghissimo non vorrei spammare il forum, rimuovo le informazioni non pertinenti:

```
Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #1 SMP PREEM

PT Wed Aug 15 15:05:58 CEST 2007

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   261760

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   261760

On node 0 totalpages: 261760

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 253 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32131 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI present.

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.11

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x000118b0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x000118b8 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-6: TOSHIBA MK1032GSX, AS021G, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-845S, D201, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK1032GS AS02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-845S  D201 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda caddy

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

ACPI: EC: acpi_ec_wait timeout, status = 0, expect_event = 1

ACPI: EC: read timeout, command = 128

ACPI Exception (evregion-0420): AE_TIME, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070126]

ACPI Exception (dswexec-0462): AE_TIME, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070126]

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_TZ_.TZ00._TMP] (Node c190ad60), AE_TIME
```

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> usi cdrtool o cdrkit?

 

cdrtools è installato:

```
[I] app-cdr/cdrtools

    Installed versions:  2.01.01_alpha25(17:09:23 05/15/07)(unicode)

```

cdrkit non è installato.

----------

## Scen

 *table wrote:*   

> cdrtools è installato:
> 
> ```
> [I] app-cdr/cdrtools
> 
> ...

 

Butta via cdrecord e installa cdrkit, e vivi sereno  :Cool: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

poi nella sezione scsi abilita scsi generic support o qualcosa del genere. stasera o domani quando vado sulla mia box ti darò info più precise

----------

